
Plants Can Hear Animals Using Their Flowers - gmishuris
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/01/plants-use-flowers-hear-buzz-animals/579964/
======
ColinWright
Some comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18892825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18892825)

